

How to Bag a Hacker - filipmares
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201202/how-to-bag-a-hacker.html#

======
benologist
I like the way you added a # to the url so you could duplicate the same link
submitted 10 minutes before you!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503696>

~~~
filipmares
that was unintentional. my apologies. the submission system should be smarter.

